# Lost chihuahua in blackfen



## rockstarr (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all. We have lost a 1yr old chihuahua in the blackfen area. we love him dearly and would be amazed if we were reunited also there is a reward for his safe return.


----------



## billynicholas (May 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aw no that's horrible, was he chipped? have you contacted your local vets and animal shelters?? I hope you find him soon.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

hope he's found safe, soon


----------



## Petpalcouk (Jun 10, 2012)

Have you a picture and what name does it respond to? James at PetPal.co.uk


----------



## Laurab1271 (Jun 26, 2012)

aw im so sorry : ( hope he comes home soon x


----------

